# Genuine Silverscreen For Fiat X2/50 Now Gone



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

AuntieSandra and I have just treated ourselves to a brand new SilverScreen from the kind folk at Cleckheaton. 

http://www.silverscreens.co.uk/

We've had the previous screen for four and half years. It was the first thing we bought for our Fiat X2/50. It has worked extremely well in all conditions and has spent probably 80% of its time in use on Our Coral. It still does the job as intended but is looking a little tired. 

We're at the Peterborough Show from 26 to 30 April. If anyone wants it as a starter, it's yours for free. 8)

Feel free to PM me.

Thanks.
UncleNorm


----------



## philbre (Nov 13, 2008)

*If It*

would fit a 2007 fiat ducato, im v interested

thanx

phil


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

*Re: If It*



philbre said:


> would fit a 2007 fiat ducato, im v interested
> 
> thanx
> 
> phil


Yes, it's been on our 2007 model X2/50. If you want it, you'd need to arrange collection or handover. We're in Chesterfield today(Sunday), then Liverpool (Mon to Thurs).

We're also down at the Peterborough Show on Thursday 26 to Monday 30 April.

Your flag says you're in Eire so some postage would be incurred.

Over to you, Phil. :wink:


----------



## philbre (Nov 13, 2008)

*Thank You*

I sent you a PM

Phil


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

Our previous Silverscreen has been delivered to Philbre.


----------



## philbre (Nov 13, 2008)

*delighted*

& delighted he is with it too!!!

If anyone else has giveaways for a fiat ducato, feel free to contact me!!!

Phil


----------

